
Show HN: New PHP router wich shows 3-5 times better performance then Symfony - gdever
https://github.com/alexdodonov/mezon-router/blob/master/doc/router-symfony-compiled-url-matcher.mdILBb_FhsLgR5j
======
throwaway888abc
404 and posted at least five times lat 14 days
?[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23113465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23113465)

------
verdverm
Router is not the bottle neck typically

